

Transformational Entrepreneurship: Where Technology Meets Societal Impact - lelf
http://blog.startupcompass.co/transformational-entrepreneurship-where-techn-11064

======
pron
I think this is the key paragraph:

"Silicon Valley now sits at the pinnacle of this socioeconomic transition,
endowed with the potential to establish itself as the new center of the world
economy and reignite the flame of inexorable progress. Yet in its current
incarnation, it is unfit to do so. Silicon Valley has mastered the art of
building high-growth technology companies but iit hasn’t yet developed the
moral compass to figure out what companies are worth building. There are
simply too many talented entrepreneurs today building meaningless ventures.
From advertising products that get people to buy things they don’t need, to
social games that are designed to addict people to wasting their time, to
“mobile-local-social” products that attempt to leverage the latest
technological trends without giving much thought to the importance of the
problem being solved. Furthermore, the unquenchable thirst for growth that
fuels much of the wealth creation must be carefully watched, for it could
easily turn malignant and lead technology entrepreneurs to commit the same
kind of economic atrocities as the financial sector."

~~~
redwood
Thank you; a particularly poignant final line... Powerful indeed

